# Quote for sat nav retrofit



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi guys

Newbie here and my second post...I've just bought a March 2016 Mk 3 roadster which I'm picking up next Saturday after trading in my BMW M135i....very very excited 

So unfortunately it didn't come with the tech pack but I'd really like navigation (the other features on the tech pack really don't interest me)

I have had a quote from satnav systems based in surbiton I believe for "Original Audi TT MK3 MIB2 Navigation upgrade with Virtual Cockpit display @ £1295 inc. VAT "

Has anyone used them before? Or do you have any other reccomendations of companies who offer this?

Also do you know if having this done outside of Audi could invalidate the warranty?

Thanks in advance 

Oli


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I have just used sat nav systems to retrofit original front and rear optical parking sensors to my new TTS

They travelled to Colchester to do the work before I'd even collected the car, they did the work without asking for a deposit and I paid them after the Audi dealership confirmed the work was done

fully integrated to factory standard, with a 3 year call out warranty.

Highly recommended.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

carrock said:


> I have just used sat nav systems to retrofit original front and rear optical parking sensors to my new TTS
> 
> They travelled to Colchester to do the work before I'd even collected the car, they did the work without asking for a deposit and I paid them after the Audi dealership confirmed the work was done
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys

Do you know if they are "Audi approved" just spoke to the dealer I bought the car from and he's said they will need to be Audi approved for him to let them work on it at the showroom (but he dosent know if they are)

Thanks


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Firstly, sorry to hi-jack the post

@carrock,

Hi, you bought the TTS from Colchester Audi then? I'm local to Colchester and had been watching it for a while. When it disappeared it was replaced by a lovely looking white Mk2 TTRS Coupe.

Hope you're enjoying it as it certainly had good spec.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

LDNTT said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Do you know if they are "Audi approved" just spoke to the dealer I bought the car from and he's said they will need to be Audi approved for him to let them work on it at the showroom (but he dosent know if they are)
> 
> Thanks


They perform work at both Caffyns Audi and Caffyns Volkswagen I should think the same rules apply there


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

LDNTT said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Do you know if they are "Audi approved" just spoke to the dealer I bought the car from and he's said they will need to be Audi approved for him to let them work on it at the showroom (but he dosent know if they are)
> 
> Thanks


They do a lot of work for Audi dealerships.

Not sure how then can be Audi Approved as the work wont come with any kind of Audi warranty, but they did the retrofit on my car at Essex Audi


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Firstly, sorry to hi-jack the post
> 
> @carrock,
> 
> ...


Yes its great. significantly cheaper at £34,995 than other cars with similar spec. Just wanted optical parking sensors fitted so the wife could hear and see when she was crashing into things


----------



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

Brilliant - Thanks for your help guys

Oli


----------

